# Micro-nutdrivers



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a good source for 1.6mm, 00-90,  and 2.0mm nutdrivers?  I need these to take apart the boiler on my K4.
I already have 2.5mm, 3mm, 3,5mm, 4mm, 4,5mm, and 5mm.  Incidentally, the 5mm also removes the bolt holding the main etcintric on the Aristo Pacific.  I got the above from the Local RC model airplane shop.  He cant get the smaller size nutdrivers.
Thanks,
JimC.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 
Try Micro-fasteners. http://microfasteners.com 
Jerry


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

After faking it for years I finally ordered a set of four from MicroMark, and they're great. You can spin them by hand, or put them in a drill chuck if you're impatient. 










*4-PIECE NUTDRIVER SET  80240  $19.15*


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

PDK, 
So that's where I got mine! Could not recall, handy darned things, fu'r sure! Jerry


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Today I ordered the following tools for working on the K4.
www.arcade-electronics.com/detail.aspx     micro metric Nut Driver set

www.arcade-electronics.com/detail.aspx     Micro metric hex driver set

qtena.com/22mm-star-driver-eyeglass-wrench-rimless-eyeglasses-fits-22mm-nuts-p-4900.html   2.2mm micro metric nut driver [for painted bolts]

JimC.


----------



## Alan Aspinall (Jan 2, 2008)

For those tiny things I need these

http://www.doneganoptical.com/optivisorlx.php


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey JC, funny thing, I ordered exactly the same stuff! 

Woodland Scenics sells the hob-e-bits and has several inexpensive wrenches for sizes like 00-90, etc. 

One funny thing about the Accucraft locos is that the hex bolts are painted, so with such small hex head bolts, the paint actually adds significant thickness to the head size... a few thousandths makes a difference! 

If I did not mention this before, if you go to the motive power section of my site, I have 3 pages devoted to the K4, look under the AML/Accucraft section. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are my high-dollar nut drivers:









Made from set screws of the proper size and matching sized bolts and nuts.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I use *Wiha* small nut drivers, hex socketscrew drivers as well as their slotted and phillips screwdrivers. Specifically, I use the _PicoFinish, Comfortable Precision Screwdriver_, which comes with different style tips.

I have both an inch and a millimeter set. You can see the product at:
http://www.wiha.com/index.php/england/onlineshop/schraubendreher      then scroll down to the Comfortable Precision Srewdriver. The different tips are seen on the right.


----------

